
Atom ansible vault package - sydro
https://github.com/sydro/atom-ansible-vault
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

